# Sudden Sneezing



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello, 
I woke up today to my cockatiel suddenly sneezing and making these weird internal nasal sounds. It started really badly like sneezing every second but i has definitely gotten better and now she only does this once in a while. It is pretty dry here so we tried spraying her with a little of water, maybe that helped? 

She is same as active, was eating and cleaning her feathers just fine. 
The avian vet is available today but they charge like crazy and I don't have a ride until later today since I don't drive myself. Is this something serious that should be checked up ASAP?


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I forgot to add. The avian vet I was hoping to send her to for her checkup is not available today but tomorrow.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She probably got something stuck in her nose that temporarily irritated it. If she's behaving otherwise normally and the sneezing seems to be resolving, then it shouldn't be an emergency. It may even be something that resolves on its own without the need for a vet visit -- that's certainly been the case with my birds on occasion.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

She just sneezed out a lot of liquid so I left her an appointment in 3 hours. Pray for my little choco.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Aw, I bet her nose is just irritated, but good that you're getting it checked out. I'll send her good thoughts.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you enigma. She is due her yearly check up anyways so might as well send her in now that I am concerned. 

I lost my cockatiel of 8 years within 3 days of noticing any symptoms, so this is really scaring me. I don't want to risk anything because I've seen a bird go from normal to leaving us withing 3 days.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I totally understand that and support your vigilance. But I'm still going to hope for both of you that it's nothing major.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you! <3
ahhh! the anxious waiting.... 3 hours seems like forever


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok so I just barely returned from the vet. She said that Choco is starting to develop an upper respiratory infection. She could see a little white inside her upper beak and said her nose and eyes were red and inflamed too. She said it most likely happened from all the fans and AC being on due to the heat this past few days. 
She gave us Baytril 5mg twice a day for 10 days. 

What do you guys think. Is my Choco going to be ok?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She should be fine, especially since you caught it so early.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll be honest and say I'm a little worried about starting her on the antibiotic. I read that an infection could be bacterial, fungal, or parasitic and that the vet is supposed to do a lab swab test to see which of the medication is best. However she just took a look at my Choco's throat eyes and nose and gave us the antibiotic. She didn't run any tests at all. 
For those of you that may have had similar experiences, did the vet actually do lab work to find a diagnosis? I don't want to give her something that could make her worse.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

No, it's much more common for them to try a broad spectrum antibiotic first. Baytril is a very common and safe med.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> No, it's much more common for them to try a broad spectrum antibiotic first. Baytril is a very common and safe med.


So I should go ahead and give her the first dosage tonight?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, it's good to get her started on it since it will take a bit to get into her system and start fighting the bacteria.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok.  I will do that and keep everyone posted. Thank you so much for your help enigma. Also if anyone has had a similar experience or any tips of advice please let me know I'll be happy to hear them out.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Update: Just gave her the first doze of Baytril and she took it all very nicely and now is having some well deserved millet.  So proud of my little baby.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Choco has been eating more then usual lately. Is this something I should be concerned about? Or should I only worry if she eats less?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you weigh her? I would only be concerned if she's eating more but also losing weight.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*sneezing*

I am glad you got little Choco to the vet as soon as you did! I hope she will be okay. Is your Baytril liquid? I had to give my previous 'tiel Baytril once and she hated it. The medicine taste VERY bitter and nasty, so I can't blame the poor bird. They just don't understand it is good for them. I don't know if your vet suggested it, but my vet suggested mixing the Baytril with a drop or two of orange juice. The bad thing about that is that then you have even more liquid to get into that tiny beak! Just make sure she gets the entire dose of Baytril. Then give her a treat and/or lots of lovin' 
Best wishes! I hope your little friend is soon all better! And again, great job for taking her to the vet! Too bad about the $$$, but what can we do?


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> Do you weigh her? I would only be concerned if she's eating more but also losing weight.


I just weighed her, she is 84g atm. Previously she has been anything between 81 and 86. I will keep weighing her daily. Is there a specific time of day when I should weigh her?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You should weigh her at the same time each day to avoid variability from when she is eating and such. I get the most consistent results from weighing by birds first thing in the morning, before they've had a chance to eat anything. Keep in mine that it's normal for them to vary by 2-4g day to day. Choco may also lose a little from being on the Baytril, since it messes with good gut flora just like what happens when we take antibiotics.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Janalee said:


> I am glad you got little Choco to the vet as soon as you did! I hope she will be okay. Is your Baytril liquid? I had to give my previous 'tiel Baytril once and she hated it. The medicine taste VERY bitter and nasty, so I can't blame the poor bird. They just don't understand it is good for them. I don't know if your vet suggested it, but my vet suggested mixing the Baytril with a drop or two of orange juice. The bad thing about that is that then you have even more liquid to get into that tiny beak! Just make sure she gets the entire dose of Baytril. Then give her a treat and/or lots of lovin'
> Best wishes! I hope your little friend is soon all better! And again, great job for taking her to the vet! Too bad about the $$$, but what can we do?


Thank you Janalee.  Yes my Baytril is a white liquid. The vet asked me to refrigerate it but won't it be too cold for her little throat? Should I warm up the syringe with my fingers (body heat) before giving it to her? I don't think Choco is hating the taste too much, because when I bring the syringe up close she will lick it haha. What a sweet baby she is. 

The vet visit ended up being 82$ total for the baytril and check up together. The check up with this vet is usually 60$ for a 5 minute or so physical. The doctor does stick around longer for questions though. Does this sound like what a visit should be? I.E is she spending enough time with the bird? Is she charging too much? I know another vet that will do cheaper but if this vet does a good job I don't mind paying the extra.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> You should weigh her at the same time each day to avoid variability from when she is eating and such. I get the most consistent results from weighing by birds first thing in the morning, before they've had a chance to eat anything. Keep in mine that it's normal for them to vary by 2-4g day to day. Choco may also lose a little from being on the Baytril, since it messes with good gut flora just like what happens when we take antibiotics.


She had some food today before I weighed her. First thing she did when I opened the door to her cage is find her out of cage food container and start eating haha. <3 

Her sneezing is also not as bad as yesterday. She doesn't seem to have any more discharge and no more of those weird nasal sounds. She does sneeze every so often though but it's just a quick sneeze. I hope my baby recovers from this.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think that sounds fine for a vet visit. If you got your questions answered and she did an exam, then you got what you needed from her.

I wouldn't worry about warming up the Baytril. I have never warmed meds for my birds and it's never been a problem (and my birds have been on many months of meds). I also give them water from the fridge, and they seem to like it when it's cold. Also, Baytril is prepared in a suspension, which may or may not include an added flavor. So the Baytril you're giving Choco may, in fact, taste different from the Baytril that Janalee got for her bird.

It sounds like things are going well.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Choco's droppings have been extra watery today. Is this common with the antibiotics?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, my birds have had that with Baytril before.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok good to know!  I am keeping a really close eye on her.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You might want to go ahead and gets some probiotics for when she finishes the Baytril.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Do I get those at the pet store?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You can, or you can order them. You'll probably be able to find Benebac at the pet store (the one for birds and exotics, not the dog/cat formulation). Personally I like the probiotics from AviTech, which you can get from Amazon or My Safe Birdstore (and probably other places online).


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> You can, or you can order them. You'll probably be able to find Benebac at the pet store (the one for birds and exotics, not the dog/cat formulation). Personally I like the probiotics from AviTech, which you can get from Amazon or My Safe Birdstore (and probably other places online).


Ok thank you for all your help.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You're very welcome.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

What should I keep an eye out for? What symptoms would mean she is getting better or what would mean she is getting worse and needs to go back to the vet? Everyday is so stressful to see her this way and to have to give her the meds against her will.  How long does it take for the Baytril to start working? I'm on the peak of breaking down becaause I don't wanna lose her...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If she's eating and her breathing isn't getting worse, then I think she's doing well. If her breathing gets worse or if she stops eating or becomes lethargic, those would be signs that something's wrong.

Baytril usually starts working in 48-72 hours, but it can take longer than that for symptoms to completely go away.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*sneezing*



northernfog said:


> Thank you Janalee.  Yes my Baytril is a white liquid. The vet asked me to refrigerate it but won't it be too cold for her little throat? Should I warm up the syringe with my fingers (body heat) before giving it to her? I don't think Choco is hating the taste too much, because when I bring the syringe up close she will lick it haha. What a sweet baby she is.
> 
> The vet visit ended up being 82$ total for the baytril and check up together. The check up with this vet is usually 60$ for a 5 minute or so physical. The doctor does stick around longer for questions though. Does this sound like what a visit should be? I.E is she spending enough time with the bird? Is she charging too much? I know another vet that will do cheaper but if this vet does a good job I don't mind paying the extra.


Wow, that's great that your bird is so good about taking her meds! If I let Meshach see the syringe, she'd fly off! It was always a battle so I hated giving her the medication, but I knew she needed it.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Just an update to say that Choco seems to be doing quite well.  
She has too now developed a fear from the syringe and flies off when she sees it but she gets lots of loving and millet afterwards.  The millet I think is doing great to keep her weight up at this time, which is nice because she is a small bird, still just 84g


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Great! You're doing such a good job for her.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Choco has been spending some time like this today and it's got me worried. Does she seem poofy to you guys?


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

She weighed in at 86g this morning.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not sure what you're seeing in that pic that's got you concerned? Can you clarify?


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

She looks a little rounder then usual to me, It's making me feel she is poofing up like a sick bird would? 
My sister said she looks fine. I do have anxiety and panic over every little detail so it's probably just me but wanted to see what you guys thought.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think she looks fine. Is she still eating, drinking, and pooping normally?


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I think she looks fine too. She looks like she is just relaxing.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, the droppings have gone back to normal so I don't think I will be needing the probiotics. Also I think today I've only heard her sneeze once or twice and that is very good compared to the day I sent her to the vet where she was sneezing all day long. 
But I did cut down on the millet so she doesnt always expect it when the meds are over. 

It's probably just me over analyzing every move she makes haha. I have a habit of doing that bc I'm paranoid.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

littletiel said:


> I think she looks fine too. She looks like she is just relaxing.


Haha she was napping when I took that snap. Poor baby has a crazy birdy mama who wont let her relax.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

All signs suggest that she's doing well.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you guys for relaxing me. I worry about her alot because I'm still not over loosing my other cockatiel Waka.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know, it's tough with birds because they're so difficult. Nothing wrong with wanting a reality check sometimes.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

While I'm here let me brag a bit about my lil Choco. She is such a sweetheart when it comes to taking her meds. I have my brother hold her against his chest so she wont fly away, then when she sees me come in with the syringe she opens her mouth so wide like this: https://wideawakeasleep.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/babybirds1.jpg 
Lol I love her.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I tend to worry too. As I said in another thread my boy plucks his chest and neck feathers. Last night I suddenly noticed a swollen (really huge!) naked neck and really panicked!!!! Then I realized it was just his crop and it didn't look nice just because he has no feathers right there. The day after it was indeed back to normal!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Haha littletiel, I'm glad I'm not the only one that worries like crazy. 

Choco finished her antibiotics yesterday. She still sneezes sometimes but its like once or twice a day. I'm thinking it may have to do with this dry weather that we are having because my Sun Conure has started to sneeze too, but only when it's his bed time! I'm not sure what all that is about... 
Anyways should I send Choco for a follow up?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's normal for birds to sneeze a few times a day, because that's how they clear their airways. But if it will help your peace of mind, a follow-up wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Just an update to say my Choco is doing much better now.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Glad to hear that she is doing well


----------

